# Happy New Year



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

It is new year here in the UK now so wishing everyone a happy and prosperous new year may all your dreams and aspirations come true

Oh and keep them resolutions...:wink:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy New Year CyberMan

I intend to stop smoking so I can buy more tech and beer


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

PST sucks... -8 GMT :laugh:

Happy new years other half of the work friends!

@greenbrucelee: Good luck!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Laxer said:


> PST sucks... -8 GMT :laugh:
> 
> Happy new years other half of the work friends!
> 
> @greenbrucelee: Good luck!


I can quit, its only when retards at work annoy me with dumb questions or simple problems that make me want to smoke.

Happy New year


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

More tech and beer can't fault you greenbrucelee.

That scene from GOD bruce with the cane against Dan one of the greatest scenes ever only double nunchaku scene in way of surpasses along with chuck fight scene.

Laxer your not far away get the beer bottles clinking and enjoy.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

TheCyberMan said:


> More tech and beer can't fault you greenbrucelee.
> 
> That scene from GOD bruce with the cane against Dan one of the greatest scenes ever only double nunchaku scene in way of surpasses along with chuck fight scene.
> 
> Laxer your not far away get the beer bottles clinking and enjoy.


I only wish they can restore more of that footage so we could see the whole fight.

Game of Death would have been the best martial arts film in history if the whole film had been finished and all of Sifu Lee's fight footage would not have been destroyed by fire.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

TheCyberMan said:


> Laxer your not far away get the beer bottles clinking and enjoy.


The US gov't won't let me buy beer at 18 :frown:

maybe you can send some over in you particle dissembler?

:beerchug:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I had some footage on vcr of cane fight and double nunchaku but split up with girlfriend at the time and lost footage my loss.

Yeh thrree scenes survived as far i was i aware cause he filmed it backwards as still filming enter of.

Mnay traditional sifu's did not understand him and tried to undermine him because they did not understand, he always said that JKD would just become another system and he was right althougth his sysetm is forward looking as you adapt to a particular situation whereas traditionally this may not be the case.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Ah yes laxer sorry about that certain states have laws different to fedaral have a orange juice yes:wink:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone 

Even if it is belated for some


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Not to me have a good one pal.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Happy New Year! :wave:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Laxer said:


> The US gov't won't let me buy beer at 18 :frown:
> 
> maybe you can send some over in you particle dissembler?
> 
> :beerchug:


Ah i wil have to tweak the settings:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Happy new year folks, let's hope it's an improvement on the last one


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy New Year to All.

I will try my best to show up more at the Gym, at least 4x a wk. :grin:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Should be 4x and a half at least....:grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy New Years, all..........West Coast players have about 5 minutes to go!!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

SABL said:


> Happy New Years, all..........West Coast players have about 5 minutes to go!!


I just got done so take that :dance:

Happy new years West coasters!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've already started this year's chores.......doing laundry....:sigh:. 

I think Hawaii has about 2 hrs to go......wish I was there!!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone, US is in 2012 since 24 minutes ago!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

TheCyberMan said:


> I had some footage on vcr of cane fight and double nunchaku but split up with girlfriend at the time and lost footage my loss.
> 
> Yeh thrree scenes survived as far i was i aware cause he filmed it backwards as still filming enter of.
> 
> Mnay traditional sifu's did not understand him and tried to undermine him because they did not understand, he always said that JKD would just become another system and he was right althougth his sysetm is forward looking as you adapt to a particular situation whereas traditionally this may not be the case.


all the lost scenes can be watched on youtube.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks greenbrucelee i will have a look on youtube.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope you had a good new year guys


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

A belated Happy 2012 to all!

US drinking age needs to be lowered back to 18.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I think the UK llimit should be raised to 21. Too many little kids drinking, fighting and causing problems for everyone. Its too easy for a 16 year old to say he/she is 18 and get booze.

I was buying booze when I was 15 but I never caused trouble like they do today.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

> I think the UK llimit should be raised to 21. Too many little kids drinking, fighting and causing problems for everyone.


But then we have the issue that the age to join the army is 16, and go and serve in Iraq/Afghanistan and be killed by an IED is 18.

I don't think raising the drinking age would make much difference - people would get alcohol anyway, and I don't think the main issue is people drinking.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your right that its not the main reason people drink but it would limit it. The main reason people drink and kids drink in the UK is that there isn't much for them to do and what there is for them to do is too expensive.

Here is an example:-You give your kid £10 a week pocket money. £10 will get them a game of bowling and possibly some chips and a drink whilst they are bowling. So say there are four kids that £10 each will last them 45 minutes at most whilst £10 will get them will get them quite a few bottles of beer which will last them both friday and saturday night.

Not many parents can give their kids more than £10 pocket money and if thats supposed to last them a week then they have even less they can actually do.

drink is cheap everything else isn't.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

It's similar to the BS 55 mph speed limit imposed by the Federal Gov't back in the 1970s, when most States were 70+; Montana had no daytime speed limit on Interstate Highways. 

While the 55 mph limit has been lifted, LEOs now are enforcing "PUI" (Passenger Under the Influence), giving Breathalyzer tests to <21 year old passengers. If BAC >0%, $1,000 fine imposed + loss of driver's license.

A recent local case involved a designated driver (0.0% BAC), yet 3 of his 20 year old passengers were drunk -- all of whom just returned from Iraq. They were all fined.

That is simply dead-wrong and I hope the LEOs involved are strung up and fired.

Sadly, it's all about revenue.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

PUI is illegal?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If <21, yes -- or so they say.

Personally, I'm waiting for the chance to test this asinine theory in an appellate venue.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Youth in the military are legally allowed to drink on base...

Military Drinking Age

Lowering the drinking age wouldn't help anything IMO... 

Honestly, if kids want to drink it is pretty easily obtainable...

"PUI" is an awful law... Since when are designated drivers a bad thing? even with under aged people...

I don't know what I would change... all I know is there are far too many good people dying from arrogant drunk drivers thinking they are safe to drive.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

What country is this in?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

John and I are referring to the USA not sure about someguy


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge PUI isn't illegal here in the UK - it seems odd, I was asking whether it was illegal in the US. I can't see what "wrongdoing" has occurred providing the driver is under the limit.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Laxer said:


> Youth in the military are legally allowed to drink on base...
> 
> Military Drinking Age


Read that again, Geoff.... no they are not, if <21.


> This law is also codified in DoD Instruction 1015.10, which states:
> 
> _The minimum drinking age on a DoD installation located in a State (including the District of Columbia) shall be consistent with the age established by the law of that State as the State minimum drinking age. Minimum drinking age means the minimum age established for persons who may purchase, possess, or consume alcoholic beverages._


All 50 US States = 21


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh okay, the PUI term was not familiar to me.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry I guess it's just marines....



> So for all you junior soldiers out there you can harass your commanders now by asking them why a Marine the same age as them has the right to drink at an age as low as 18, but a US Army soldier can’t. You should get some interesting explanations.


Marine Corps Drops Drinking Age | ROK Drop

Have multiple friends in the marines enjoying the age drop now...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Me neither, until I heard it court one day.... left me shaking my head.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Laxer said:


> Sorry I guess it's just marines....
> 
> 
> Marine Corps Drops Drinking Age | ROK Drop
> ...


That refers specifically to those Overseas or those in the US for on-base special occasions like a BD party.

They still can't go off post and drink in local public bars.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree 100% - it is STUPID & ASININE.

You can be drafted into the military at 18, but can't (legally) have a beer until 21.

If you can _*serve*_, you should have the right to _*be served*_!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

> Youth in the military are legally allowed to drink on base...


I know it was just an example.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I am not believing there are PUI laws on the books.

BG


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

They may not be on the books, Gary, but if a LEO stops a car, all occupants are taken out of the vehicle and must produce ID.

If <21 & the LEO has probable cause, breathalyzer given.

You know cops find (invent) probable cause, just like DA's can indict a ham sandwich.

The "thin blue line" is as corrupt as ever and I have made it my life's mission to expose those that are corrupt and abuse the system.


Although a different subject matter, take a look at this legal case for example... the ending is rather eye-opening (although it is far from over).

http://www.expertlaw.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118511&

John


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I knew there was no law, if there was there would be no taxi drivers, bus drivers,etc because they could be in jail.

Every line of work, there is a possible of corruption, they are human just like us. Most cops are good cops. Some of my best friends are retired cops.
My wife and son spent more than 40 years total in law enforcement.

Probable cause many times is based on experience and or training.

The courts do like to stick up for LEO, after all it is sort "family" just like yours.

I read a lot in your link, I think I know one of them 

BG


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

> The justice system sometimes snares innocent people. Sucks to be you.


A legal professional really made this statement?



> The "thin blue line" is as corrupt as ever and I have made it my life's mission to expose those that are corrupt and abuse the system.


Unless everyone becomes fundamentally decent, I doubt it will ever change.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

They do have to have a limit but they should also understand that everyone has a different metabolism. Whilst one person may not be affected by three pints of lager, someone else may be affected 1 pint of lager.

Back in my younger days I was once stopped by the cops after having 7 pints of 5% lager. I got out of the car and admitted to the copper I had been drinking. I was beathalised which the legal limit was 35mg, I was arrested and taken to the police station to be put on the breatliser machine in there. Amazingly I passed it as to get a conviction the legal limit is 40mg and I was on 38 so I was released under caution not to drive my car again that night which I didn't.

I wonder what would have happend if I hadn't had that big meal before I went out.

Most people would have been quite drunk on that amount of lager but I wasn't the point being is there needs to be a bar set so people know the limit i.e 1 or 2 pints at most for everyone.

Not sure about how it works for convictions in the US but I have seen plenty of those cop shows with 'sherrif unbelevable white teeth' catching people after a couple of drinks be totally wasted and drive away from bars.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Drink driving is a no no no matter what part of the world you are from:

1. You put your life on the line.

2. You put other occupants of your car lives at risk.

3. You put other innocent road users and pedestrians lives at risk.

4. Thinking time is greatly increased braking time is vastly increased.

5. Drinking and driving is not acceptable in any shape or form in my view as it impairs peoples ability to think and respond.

Technicalities will always be there till we do not exist anymore.

This was a *happy new year *thread not a drink driving or legal age drinking thread and nothing else.

Hmmm....


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with TheCyberMan


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I also agree, sorry for bringing it of topic.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

No worries had a look at the original footage of GOD it was great thanks for pointing me there.


----------

